# MONKEYDUDE1313 IS QUITTING?????



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

Monkeydude just put up a video for ~30 minutes saying that he was giving up on cubing. He said that he was disappointed because he was denied a partnership on youtube. Gimme you thoughts on this. After you post on here. go to His Channel and tell him not to do it.


*UPDATE:*


He isn't "Quitting" youtube/cubing. He is lowering the amount of videos he makes to *1-2 per month.*


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2009)

Move to off-topic.
Why? Because it's not directly cube related and no one cares.
He seems just as immature as Derrick, only difference is that Derrick is cool and the hardest working least rewarded cubist ever.


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

Who?

If he's quitting over something like that (it's not even directly cubing related!), he probably wasn't a dedicated cuber anyway.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 21, 2009)

Thank god, now people can stop quoting him as having said completely wrong and idiotic things.


----------



## deco122392 (May 21, 2009)

I cant access his channel


----------



## shoot1510 (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> Monkeydude just put up a video for ~30 minutes saying that he was giving up on cubing. He said that he was disappointed because he was denied a partnership on youtube. Gimme you thoughts on this. After you post on here. go to His Channel and tell him not to do it.



This vid you mean? 



It his latest vid.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> After you post on here. go to His Channel and tell him not to do it.



Why? In my opinion he didn't contribute positively to the community at all. Also, someone who would quit just because he can't be a partner means he's just another youtuber who only cares about how much subscribers he gets. He's also another youtube generation cuber who a lot of the noobs/newbies worship even though he's not a very good cuber to be looking up to.

So yeah, I don't see a reason for one, us to care, and two, you to post a thread like this in a forum that he doesn't even contribute to.


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, seems like just another one of those people who is only in cubing to try to make money and friends by being popular on Youtube. Quitting cubing because you are denied partnership is a pretty obvious sign of this attitude, which I don't think is a useful one for someone who wants to be part of the cubing community... it would be like quitting a sport because you don't get mentioned in your local paper, or because your girlfriend broke up with you - leaving something you enjoy (or ought to enjoy) because something unrelated didn't work out.

So in my opinion this is a dumb move and if monkeydude1313 is intelligent enough to deserve to stay in the community he will not quit.


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

It took him 5 minutes to work out that he was rambling. Not only that, but he completely math failed, so I don't see his views on politics being of any value. But deary me he can talk about nothing in so many words...


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 21, 2009)

Hah. Like I care, his content isn't *that* great.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2009)

In his sq1 "tutorial" he says to "turn randomly." He really shouldn't be trying to teach a puzzle if he can't truly solve it himself. His tutorial is also 5 or 6 parts long, which is wholly unnecessary, considering Emile made what I consider to be the penultimate beginner's square-1 tutorial in just 9:34. Multiple parts was probably just a way to get more total views. This whole partnership thing seems extremely selfish to me, and I just don't approve. It's even more infuriating that new cubers look up to someone who behaves like this.

Good riddance I say.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 21, 2009)

Finally, and also, he's just a drama queen if he's quitting because of that.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 21, 2009)

Yay, youtube took down a false cubing idol  Who will be next?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Yay, youtube took down a false cubing idol  Who will be next?


hopefully pogobat


----------



## Edmund (May 21, 2009)

if you cube and you quit its like u were never a cuber because u didnt care enough. I'd like the cubing world to expand but if the cubers aren't gonna be serious i dont want them
maybe i speak for myself but this is a forum and thats my thoughts


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

I really really want a link to this video. His latest video was just about what you want him to make.

@stachuck: NO!!! pogobat(Dan) doesnt even cube anymore, or at least but up cubing videos. His videos are really funny and cool and he talks about the news.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, youtube took down a false cubing idol  Who will be next?
> ...



What's wrong with pogobat? He's hardly a "false cubing idol" as he hasn't made any cube-related videos in a long time. And while the method he teaches isn't great for speed, his tutorial is very understandable and it gets a LOT of people interesting in speedcubing. I think he's done a lot of good for this community and hope it continues.

He's also a pretty funny guy and makes entertaining vids.


----------



## joey (May 21, 2009)

If I were to quit... I'd just quit. Why do people find the need to make a video complaining about stuff.. hoping that people will make threads like this 'pleading' them to come back.

What's worse than some noob posting noob videos? A noob thinking that people want him to carry on making videos.. (which aren't good)


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...


I just want his cubing vids gone, so when people search for a Rubik's Cube tutorial, meph's comes up instead of dan's.


----------



## KubeKid73 (May 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, youtube took down a false cubing idol  Who will be next?
> ...



Can someone film it for me? I usually don't keep up with stuff like this, so I may be too late to see it.


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

shoot1510, no thats not the video. he deleted it about a half hour after he posted it, I think it was because there were ~50 comments saying not to quit.


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> shoot1510, no thats not the video. he deleted it about a half hour after he posted it, I think it was because there were ~50 comments saying not to quit.



Then wats the point of this thread? you didnt even provide a link with the video. his channel yes, but you couldent take 2 more seconds for an embed video?


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510, no thats not the video. he deleted it about a half hour after he posted it, I think it was because there were ~50 comments saying not to quit.
> ...



I would have but he REMOVED it. IT IS NO LONGER ON YOUTUBE.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...


You still haven't given us a reason to care. >_>


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

*UPDATE:*


He isn't "Quitting" youtube/cubing. He is lowering the amount of videos he makes to *1-2 per month*.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> He isn't "Quitting" youtube/cubing. He is lowering the ammount of videos he makes to *1-2 per month*.



Well that was a complete publicity stunt...


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> He isn't "Quitting" youtube/cubing. He is lowering the amount of videos he makes to *1-2 per month*.



where did you see this?


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

Personally, I don't like him because he finds cubeforyou 4x4's to be better than mefferts. It is my personal belief that only fast cubers should be idolized and popular like him. He is not even as fast as me, a VERY medeocre cuber.


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE:*
> ...



I messaged him.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> It is my personal belief that only fast cubers should be idolized and popular like him.


Ummm...so if someone getting sup-60's on 3x3 could explain F2L perfectly, as well as every method for every puzzle, you wouldn't appreciate it. If that's true, then I really don't give a rat's ass what you think.


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

Show me one person who can do that. If they could, well, for everything there are exceptions.


----------



## Crzyazn (May 21, 2009)

He's pompous and pretentious...

11 categories for a cube review?!


----------



## imaghost (May 21, 2009)

Even if he said he would quit cubing, I doubt he would. He would probably just quit posting videos on Youtube and keep on cubing. He has a large quantity of cubes, and lots of money invested in them, so why just quit?


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

what if this was one big late april fools joke? i wonder if it woud make noobs cry
*sniff* *sniff*


----------



## IamWEB (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Show me one person who can do that. If they could, well, for everything there are exceptions.



I'm waiting for Stefan to show up with a witty comment to show that you completely missed the point, but knew so and chose to avoid it to take the edge off of your problem... but allow me to take this one instead.


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

I thought *my* comments (in this thread) were very Stefan-esque.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

jcuber. you're an idiot. good night.

oh. that last post. fail.


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

ok guys i just went on strangepuzzle.com chat and got bombarded by haters. should i delete this thread?


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

Don't call me an idiot until you can find someone who is sup-60 and can explain F2L, as well as a method for every other puzzle. Then I will be very impressed and in your mind, an idiot.


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I thought *my* comments (in this thread) were very Stefan-esque.



If you felt the need to point this out, they obviously weren't.


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Don't call me an idiot until you can find someone who is sup-60 and can explain F2L, as well as a method for every other puzzle. Then I will be very impressed and in your mind, an idiot.



Experienced cubers averaging around 1 minute:

rjohnson_8ball
MatsBergsten
msemtd

Edit: 
Again, move to off topic. Maybe I should be a mod.


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I thought *my* comments (in this thread) were very Stefan-esque.
> ...



We can't all be like Stefan all the time, no matter how much we all want to.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 21, 2009)

I find his blog vids interesting to watch, but his tutorials are not that great. If he stops posting vids like crazy, it won't be much of a loss. Ill just have less to do when im bored.


----------



## Vulosity (May 21, 2009)

Ryanrex116 said:


> If he stops posting vids like crazy, it won't be much of a loss. Ill just have less to do when im bored.



I thought that he lacked videos! His tutorials were not that great. He just talks too slowly and lacks information. He also has ~100 cubes and he's not even that much of a speedcuber.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



And you can't be like him at any time, no matter how much you want to.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 21, 2009)

MONKEYDUDE1313 IS NOT QUITING. Did you look at the vid I embed?


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Woned .


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 21, 2009)

I also think his political views are extremely selfish and typical of many people, unfortunately. In one of his videos, while talking about the Rubik's World, he says "I like to throw this puzzle at all the *liberal nuts* at my school and ask them to mess up the world." Excuse me, but without us liberal nuts, there probably wouldn't be a world.


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> MONKEYDUDE1313 IS NOT QUITING. Did you look at the vid I embed?



that WAS NOT the video. he DELETED IT a half hour after he posted it.
IT IS NO LONGER ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> MONKEYDUDE1313 IS NOT QUITING. Did you look at the vid I embed?











He deleted the video


----------



## Ellis (May 21, 2009)

What little respect I had for Monkeydude just went way down.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > MONKEYDUDE1313 IS NOT QUITING. Did you look at the vid I embed?
> ...



monkeydude1313 didn't deleted his video. It still viewable


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

he deleted every comment on his channel about him quitting. he just cant face it now almost every subscruber knows hes quitting if he was making a joke about it

@ shoot, give me the link then


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Don't call me an idiot until you can find someone who is sup-60 and can explain F2L, as well as a method for every other puzzle. Then I will be very impressed and in your mind, an idiot.
> ...



lol dan brown might count? around 60, can explain the F2L... just not efficient. He has a method for the 4x4 and has also quit cubing so yea.


----------



## Ellis (May 21, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> lol dan brown might count?



wrong


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 21, 2009)

who the F is monkey dude?!


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

I think that is one thing we can all agree on. (@ ellis)

C'mon, I do have a point. Anyway, that discussion was getting way too OT. My point is, monkeydude1313 is slow, dislikes mefferts 4x4's, and shouldn't be given so much recognition in the cubing world.


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I thought *my* comments (in this thread) were very Stefan-esque.
> ...


Best comment ever.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> he deleted every comment on his channel about him quitting. he just cant face it now almost every subscruber knows hes quitting if he was making a joke about it
> 
> @ shoot, give me the link then


Now it gone. damn!


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



YOU ARE LOOKING AT THE WRONG VIDEO. IT WAS TITTLED "BYE EVERYONE" NOT "I HAVE A QUESTION FOR ALL OF YOU =D"


p.s. sorry for the caps didn't notice


----------



## jacob15728 (May 21, 2009)

Hey, his videos aren't that bad... and he makes really funny faces which make them fairly amusing. Good to hear he's not quitting.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Don't call me an idiot until you can find someone who is sup-60 and can explain F2L, as well as a method for every other puzzle. Then I will be very impressed and in your mind, an idiot.



How would that show that you're an idiot? I thought that you know, almost every post you've ever made showed it.


----------



## fanwuq (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I think that is one thing we can all agree on. (@ ellis)
> 
> C'mon, I do have a point. Anyway, that discussion was getting way too OT. My point is, monkeydude1313 is slow, dislikes mefferts 4x4's, and shouldn't be given so much recognition in the cubing world.



Hey! I'm slow (no longer consistently sub-20 due to lack of practice). And Meffert's are over rated. I'm about 35s faster on hi-games.net and 5s faster on my Eastsheen.
Then again, I'm not recognized and I don't really care. Everyone should be able to recognize that monkeydude just because his face looks like a baboon's. I might subscribe just because I'm a bad person and I enjoy laughing at weird looking fat people... not really.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I think that is one thing we can all agree on. (@ ellis)
> 
> C'mon, I do have a point. Anyway, that discussion was getting way too OT. My point is, monkeydude1313 is slow, dislikes mefferts 4x4's, and shouldn't be given so much recognition in the cubing world.



Just because someone is slow doesn't mean that he's a bad person. He just needs to understand what he's doing wrong. Disliking a mefferts 4x4 is not a crime... there is nothing wrong with that. Just because we like it doesn't mean that he is forced to. I agree with the statement about the recognition though.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



Oh! NOOOO!!! He made a tutorial of a Bicube, 15-puzzle, etc. Why would he quit?


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

If no one got it yet, the mefferts 4x4 thing was a joke.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> If no one got it yet, the mefferts 4x4 thing was a joke.



wow, THAT LAME


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I also think his political views are extremely selfish and typical of many people, unfortunately. In one of his videos, while talking about the Rubik's World, he says "I like to throw this puzzle at all the *liberal nuts* at my school and ask them to mess up the world." Excuse me, but without us liberal nuts, there probably wouldn't be a world.



I think unfortunately this kind of thing is pretty typical of a lot of young people these days. Make fun of anything that is different because obviously whatever you believe is correct. I think there is a lot of violence these days caused by there being more diversity than many people want to live with.


As for the jcuber sup-60 thing: A cuber shouldn't be idolized in the sense that they can make random rambling videos and people will watch and subscribe... unless they have actually put some effort into cubing. If you are slow and think you are fast, or if you are terrible at every event, or if you can't speedsolve at all and yet think your opinions of which cubes are good are worth listening to, then you don't deserve to be popular. It's definitely possible for someone slow to really understand cubing methods, but if they cannot use F2L well enough to be well under a minute, why should you listen to them if you want to fast? It would be like having a piano teacher who cannot actually sit down and play anything as complicated as "Mary Had a Little Lamb". If I wanted to be very skilled at an event, I would never watch a tutorial by someone who takes four or five times as long to do a solve as the world record holder.


----------



## ManasijV (May 21, 2009)

Actually I'm happy. I've seen a few of his videos. They hardly have any content. Mostly for nOObs. He was popular for his large collection of cubes. If he quits hopefully he donates them to me


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



We do...?


----------



## ManasijV (May 21, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Yay, youtube took down a false cubing idol  Who will be next?
> ...



He isn't a cubing idol. His partnership is more due to his vlogs. but u still cant deny that his tutorial is THE simplest even though you wont have any understanding of the cube


----------



## JTW2007 (May 21, 2009)

While I am of the strong opinion that speed has no correlation to method comprehension whatsoever, I think you should get fast before making tutorials. I am personally not a fan of his videos, but I am sure that they are helpful for some people and that he puts much of his effort and time into them. That said, I think there are much better tutorials out there, that are coming from people who have had experience with what works and doesn't, and have dedicated a monumental amount of time and effort to get that fast. And when it comes to quitting cubing, although I see his reasoning as irrational, I believe we should leave it up to the cuber whether or not to quit. It is entirely their decision.


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2009)

Looking at a few of his videos....

1) Doesn't need to have a tutorial on how to sound like William Shattner, because that seems to be implicit in every video.
2) I wanted to see his cube collection, but "Quick" and "Part 3" don't exactly go together. Can't people just post a picture?

And what is a YouTube partner?


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 21, 2009)

he's quiting?, LAME ...who is he anyway?


----------



## Poke (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Don't call me an idiot until you can find someone who is sup-60 and can explain F2L, as well as a method for every other puzzle. Then I will be very impressed and in your mind, an idiot.


 
I am sup-60 and I accept your challenge.


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

@Michael: Finally someone gets my point! He doesn't deserve the recognition he is getting. He is just an average cuber with a LOT of money to buy cubes.

@Dene: Did you just insult _the_ Stefan Pochmann? You are goind DOWN!


----------



## JTW2007 (May 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> We do...?



Yes. We do. We absolutely do.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> @Dene: Did you just insult _the_ Stefan Pochmann? You are goind DOWN!



How is that an insult? Why try to be something you can't.


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> @Dene: Did you just insult _the_ Stefan Pochmann? You are goind DOWN!



I didn't see an insult toward Stefan. If anything, implying your comments were in any way comparable to Stefan's is a bigger insult to him. Stop being such a poser.


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

I'm not a poser. I am who I am and Stefan is awesome. In the paraphrased words of someone on this forum a few days ago, immitation is the deepest form of admiration. I admire Stefan, as do the rest of us.


----------



## IamWEB (May 21, 2009)

*Flashes the SP symbol in the sky*

I wonder if they charge extra for long distance symbols.


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> @Dene: Did you just insult _the_ Stefan Pochmann?



No I didn't.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm not a poser. I am who I am and Stefan is awesome. In the paraphrased words of someone on this forum a few days ago, immitation is the deepest form of admiration. I admire Stefan, as do the rest of us.



facepalm.jpg


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 21, 2009)

the only thing he did was to modify v6s for nooooobs?
liek tHat awesome kiddie who did the 5 min reaction crap?

i dun geddit wai dis kinda ppl get so much worshit OOPS i meant worship when he isnt even good ._.

i love pi


----------



## jcuber (May 21, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a poser. I am who I am and Stefan is awesome. In the paraphrased words of someone on this forum a few days ago, immitation is the deepest form of admiration. I admire Stefan, as do the rest of us.
> ...



Is the whole "facepalm" thing like your job on this forum of something? LOL


----------



## DavidWoner (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Is being a jackass all the time your job on this forum or something?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Is the whole "pretentious prick fanboy nub" thing like your job on this forum or something?


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...





Ethan_Rosen said:


> Is the whole "pretentious prick fanboy nub" thing like your job on this forum or something?



I am Connor Grieves and I approve these messages....seriously.


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



No no, it's the whole "I'm an idiot" thing.


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm not a poser. I am who I am and Stefan is awesome. In the paraphrased words of someone on this forum a few days ago, immitation is the deepest form of admiration. I admire Stefan, as do the rest of us.



Well if you're trying to imitate Stefan, you're crashing and burning pretty spectacularly.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 21, 2009)

*facepalm* What is sup-60? "What's up-60"? I can only think of 50 as in 50 Cent.

@jcuber - Dene is wondering why the hell *we* are all like *Stefan*, and why you say that. I personally am wondering why you are like Stefan even though (no paraphrase):

Jcuber: "I am who I am" and "I am not a poser".

I do not understand these paradoxial/oxymoronial comments.

How did we get off-topic?

Why are you guys being Dene haters?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> Well if you're trying to imitate Stefan, you're crashing and burning pretty spectacularly.



Seconded.


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I'm not a poser. I am who I am and Stefan is awesome. In the paraphrased words of someone on this forum a few days ago, immitation is the deepest form of admiration. I admire Stefan, as do the rest of us.



And yet, as a wise man once said, immolation is the sincerest form of flattery. So if you really love Stefan, you'll set yourself on fire. vid plz


----------



## blade740 (May 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a poser. I am who I am and Stefan is awesome. In the paraphrased words of someone on this forum a few days ago, immitation is the deepest form of admiration. I admire Stefan, as do the rest of us.
> ...



Or I could set you on fire if you wanted. I don't think youtube would allow me to upload it but I could email you a copy


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

Build a man a fire and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## andatude (May 21, 2009)

Looks like he was just making a joke...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0yEJ_Znkto


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I thought *my* comments (in this thread) were very Stefan-esque.



OK, let's look at your quotes.



jcuber said:


> Personally, I don't like him because he finds cubeforyou 4x4's to be better than mefferts.


 - Not sure Stefan would not like someone just because they prefer a certain brand.



jcuber said:


> It is my personal belief that only fast cubers should be idolized and popular like him.


 - Hmm...can't remember if Stefan thinks people should be idolized or not. If he thinks they shouldn't be, then this is a direct contradiction. If he thinks they should be, then I'm sure Stefan is aware that Erno himself is a "slow" cuber.



jcuber said:


> He is not even as fast as me, a VERY medeocre cuber.


 - Stefan would probably agree that you're mediocre. 



jcuber said:


> Show me one person who can do that. If they could, well, for everything there are exceptions.


 - You argue for something, but put up a disclaimer that if you got it, it wouldn't be proof anyway....

You see? Nothing you said was Stefan-esque.....that's why people are making fun of you.


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

Doesn't change the fact that he's an attention whore and that his videos suck - he posts a video where he rambles on and on for 10 minutes just to tell us it was a poorly executed joke? I could do that in a paragraph long blog post that you can read in 10 seconds, but no. The youtube generation insists on wasting our time and bandwidth.


----------



## JLarsen (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> Build a man a fire and he'll be warm for a day. Set a man on fire and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

WOW I'm really falling in love with this thread. I just read the whole freaking thing. Actually. It's going on my favs list.


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

YAY! he didn't quit because of all of the comments saying not to quit.


----------



## Logan (May 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0yEJ_Znkto


----------



## Ellis (May 21, 2009)

Logan said:


> YAY! he didn't quit because of all of the comments saying not to quit.



wrong


----------



## Rama (May 21, 2009)

Who? This one goes to the first post.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 21, 2009)

Rama said:


> Who? This one goes to the first post.



Chris Bird.. Monkeydude1313 on youtube


----------



## mazei (May 21, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > YAY! he didn't quit because of all of the comments saying not to quit.
> ...



Second. He just rambles on and on in most of his videos. Really, it is really long for no reason at all. Something that could be said and done in a matter of 15 seconds he makes it into a 10 minute video. He isn't even good at making tutorials.

I don't agree with the point you have to be fast to give tips to other people who wants to get fast to a certain extent. Tips from people who are perhaps in the 20s I guess, can be used still when you are at a faster speed. Plus, the all famous tip, "Slow down and look ahead" was made some time ago and yet it can still be used today at an even faster speed than people had ever imagined.

At some of the previous replies, honestly, yes some of us may admire Stefan and all but really, be like him? You got some personality issues there.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 21, 2009)

i sent him a message once telling him he was a loser, sad and had no frends (appart from his cubes)
and he said this back : im sorry if that upsets u


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

Haha what a nub even I have _some_ friends now.


(Deary me... this is a joke no one is allowed to take me seriously (I used my super predicting the future skills to see that people would start complaining about what I say again ))


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 21, 2009)

He isn't quitting. It was a joke video, he just put another one up explaining that to all the stupid haters.


----------



## Garmon (May 21, 2009)

I am not sure if I like him a lot :/


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 21, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Move to off-topic.
> Why? Because it's not directly cube related and no one cares.
> He seems *just as immature as Derrick*,
> *only difference is that Derrick is cool*
> *and the hardest working least rewarded cubist ever*.




1. Heeeeey 

2. Yeeeah 

3. that's right


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> Haha what a nub even I have _some_ friends now.
> 
> 
> (Deary me... this is a joke no one is allowed to take me seriously (I used my super predicting the future skills to see that people would start complaining about what I say again ))



Didn't you learn anything from Monkeydude (or many other younger members)? You're suppose to wait for a reaction you didn't expect and then explain to people that it was a joke and that they must be too dumb to recognize jokes. It's the universal backoff excuse.

Oh, and if that doesn't work, the next line of defense it to simply tell them your side and demand that it's the end of the discussion.


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

SnappleXXL said:


> He isn't quitting. It was a joke video, he just put another one up explaining that to all the stupid haters.



It's not anywhere near April Fools Day. The only reason he would put up a video like that was because he wanted the attention; he wanted to watch all his supporters kiss his ass and beg him not to leave. It was just a big publicity stunt that we all fell for.

Either that or he realized how stupid he was being and tried to deflect criticism by saying it was a joke all along. We've seen that done too.

Of course, most of us probably wouldn't even have been aware of this had Logan not fallen for it so hard and thought it newsworthy enough to post on Speedsolving. Chris Bird doesn't post here. He isn't even in the WCA database. While that's the case for many excellent cubers who simply haven't had an opportunity to compete, he lives in Northern California. There's no excuse for him. So why should we care about some nooby attention whore who has way too many cubes and way too much free time to be making inane rambling video blogs?

So that's all, fine members of Speedsolving. Move on with your lives and forget about him. Proceed with your regularly scheduled cubing/forum posting/self-immolation.


----------



## Jhong253 (May 21, 2009)

This whole thing would've been more appropriate on April Fools Day instead of May...
Edit: didn't notice shelley's post my bad


----------



## SnappleXXL (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> SnappleXXL said:
> 
> 
> > He isn't quitting. It was a joke video, he just put another one up explaining that to all the stupid haters.
> ...



yeah you have got a point, it kind of sounds like a big publicity stunt which went wrong (for him atleast)


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> So that's all, fine members of Speedsolving. Move on with your lives and forget about him. Proceed with your regularly scheduled cubing/forum posting/self-immolation.



Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## shelley (May 21, 2009)

mazei said:


> He just rambles on and on in most of his videos. Really, it is really long for no reason at all. Something that could be said and done in a matter of 15 seconds he makes it into a 10 minute video.



Indeed. At least rubikscuberdude manages to be entertaining, in that I-can't-look-away-from-the-train-wreck kind of way.


----------



## Escher (May 21, 2009)

The internets - 1
Some lonely kid - 0


----------



## ManasijV (May 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> SnappleXXL said:
> 
> 
> > He isn't quitting. It was a joke video, he just put another one up explaining that to all the stupid haters.
> ...


Publicity stunt? This guy doesn't have the brains for that trust me. Instead of giving him more publicity its better if a premium member deletes this useless thread.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 21, 2009)

agreed. (lalalalalalalallaallal)


----------



## shoot1510 (May 21, 2009)

his latest video now. Some Explaining
Edit: and this


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 21, 2009)

Okay, most of us don't think his videos are worth a partnership at all (myself included), but do we have to rant about him?

no.

That makes us just as low as some of his videos are pointless. People enjoy his videos (mostly not serious cubers), but if you don't, just don't watch or rant...


----------



## Dene (May 21, 2009)

Rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 21, 2009)

Rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant rant.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (May 21, 2009)

What does partnership do again?????Is that why everyone asks for subscribers all the time?? I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> What does partnership do again?????Is that why everyone asks for subscribers all the time?? I'm too lazy to look it up.



Partnership doesnt depend on subscribers, it depends on quality and video views on your videos. The more subscribers, the more people that watch your videos and that makes a higher chance of being accepted. A partner gets paid every month from youtube to make videos and it lets them put advertisements on your videos with no copyright, every view you get on videos that have ads on them gives you some revenue.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 21, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> What does partnership do again?????Is that why everyone asks for subscribers all the time?? I'm too lazy to look it up.



well... if you're a partner, you sort of get paid for making videos and the amount of views you get. Therefore, subs are very valuable because that ensures you have dedicated viewers.

Dedicated viewers= More views= More Cha-Ching.


Oh, and Dene, I thought you hated spam...

EDIT: actually, I take that back, you have a thread that was dedicated to spam. =D


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

I've tried to keep quiet, but I just can't hold it in any longer. I have to tell everyone that Queen Chris ''monkeydude1313'' Bird's deflection and falsification of our highest culture tendencies will force us to adopt rigid social roles that compromise our inner code of ethics. Permit me this forum to rant. Chris has a different view of reality from the rest of us. Hard to believe? Then consider the following statement from one of Chris's irresponsible adherents: "Chris does the things he does 'for the children'." Pretty anal-retentive, huh? Well, Chris is careless with data, makes all sorts of causal interpretations of things without any real justification, has a way of combining disparate ideas that don't seem to hang together, seems to show a sort of pride in his own biases, gets into all sorts of loquacious speculation, and then makes no effort to test out his speculations—and that's just the short list!

Chris is the embodiment of everything petty in our lives. Every grievance, every envy, every homophobic, hopeless ideology finds expression in Chris ''monkeydude1313'' Bird. He has two imperatives. The first is to regiment the public mind as much as an army regiments the bodies of its soldiers. The second imperative is to impose a one-size-fits-all model on how society should function. All that we have achieved may now be lost, if not in the bright flames of clericalism, then in the dense smoke of the disdainful, irascible metanarratives promoted by the most malicious antagonists you'll ever see. It is apparent where Chris's loyalties lie. The sooner he comes to grips with that reality, the better for all of us.

I could go on and on about Chris's special form of Maoism but you get the general idea. It is disgraceful that, with a wink and a smile, Chris has signified his approval of scabrous ivory-tower academics who tour the country promoting untrustworthy fogyism in lectures and radio talk show interviews. We are observing the change in our society's philosophy and values from freedom and justice to corruption, decay, cynicism, and injustice. All of these "values" are artistically incorporated in one person: Chris ''monkeydude1313'' Bird. He would rather talk about making changes than actually make them. Please re-read and memorize that sentence if you still believe that we have no reason to be fearful about the criminally violent trends in our society today and over the past ten to fifteen years. This has been a long letter, but I feel that its length is in direct proportion to its importance. Why? Because you should never be impressed by positions or titles but only by honorable deeds.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

ha
I love complaint generators .

PS-monkeydude; take a chill pill. If you didn't care about what people think, you wouldn't have even mentioned this forum, so you obviously do care.

I wish you the best in raising the speedcubing bar, but this little stunt was unnecessary.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 21, 2009)

I only have one question:
Why does anyone care about this whole thing?


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 21, 2009)

Exactly (too short)


----------



## Gparker (May 21, 2009)

This was about a a week or 2 ago.

I sent: You know full fridrich? Because on your challenge videos you use 2-look OLL and sometimes 2 look PLL. On some of your recent videos you also say you know full fridrich. Im just wondering.


He said: I know the algs, Im just not fast enough at recognizing the cases. For now It is faster to use 2-Look OLL and usually 1-Look PLL.

After more practce tho, I should have my look ahead good enough.

Do you think this is true? hes claimed to know full fridrich for monthes.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 21, 2009)

Wow, so he basically made us look like "haters" to all his subscribers, and can control all of the posts on his profile/videos. He's pretty much doing this to give himself a pat on the back and make himself feel better. lol internet wars


----------



## Musje (May 21, 2009)

Gparker said:


> This was about a a week or 2 ago.
> 
> I sent: You know full fridrich? Because on your challenge videos you use 2-look OLL and sometimes 2 look PLL. On some of your recent videos you also say you know full fridrich. Im just wondering.
> 
> ...


I think it's easier to recognize OLL then PLL tbh... only look at where the yellow faces are rather then find out where each block has to go

But I'm still using 4l LL so can't say anything (working on F2L speedup atm...)


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 21, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I only have one question:
> Why does anyone care about this whole thing?



you care enough to post =D

And you care not to care.


----------



## nitrocan (May 21, 2009)

Musje said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > This was about a a week or 2 ago.
> ...



PLL's are quite easier to recognize because there are less cases and some of the OLL's have the same oriented pieces but different disoriented pieces which makes it harder to memorize and recognize... I think.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 21, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Excuse me, but without us liberal nuts, there probably wouldn't be a world.



You think that the world depends on liberals?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 21, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, but without us liberal nuts, there probably wouldn't be a world.
> ...



uh-oh... I sense political argument... lets just stop this, kay?


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 21, 2009)

Wow. This is one long slap to the face to Chris. And he saw this by the way. That may have already been stated I couldnt read this whole thing it is too long. But he says he agrees with you guys. And you may be right, but damn. He is just a kid. A teenager, like me. You guys are talking about him like he is some important adult. Just watch his videos, he is a kid having fun. I would bet he gets some crap from kids at school, and too bad made fun of on a forum, with an entire thread basically dedicated to talking about how much he sucks, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't cube or make videos the rest of his life. Give him a break. Imagine if this were you.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 21, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Wow. This is one long slap to the face to Chris. And he saw this by the way. That may have already been stated I couldnt read this whole thing it is too long. But he says he agrees with you guys. And you may be right, but damn. He is just a kid. A teenager, like me. You guys are talking about him like he is some important adult. Just watch his videos, he is a kid having fun. I would bet he gets some crap from kids at school, and too bad made fun of on a forum, with an entire thread basically dedicated to talking about how much he sucks, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't cube or make videos the rest of his life. Give him a break. Imagine if this were you.



"This is one long slap to the face to Chris"
-was his immaturity not a long slap in the face for the general cubing community?

"But he says he agrees with you guys."
-That was most likely sarcasm.

"That may have already been stated I couldnt read this whole thing it is too long."
-And yet you criticize us? Way to be lazy...

"He is just a kid. A teenager, like me."
-These are contradicting statements
-The second sentance was incoherent. As a pointer, (just to help,) a coherent version of this would be "He is just a kid; just a teenager, like me"

"You guys are talking about him like he is some important adult. Just watch his videos, he is a kid having fun."
-Does age really play into how important someone is? Ever heard of Joan of Arc or Jesus?
-Can kids not be important?
-Are adults not allowed to have fun as well?

"I would bet he gets some crap from kids at school, and too bad made fun of on a forum, with an entire thread basically dedicated to talking about how much he sucks, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't cube or make videos the rest of his life."
-LOOOOONG sentence!
-I don't feel as though I can read this sentance in the way it was meant..
-BUT maybe he should just learn to take it? He is 18 now, so he technically is an adult..

"Imagine if this were you."
-Yes, if only I could imagine getting many MANY youtube views, followed by one very small instance of getting picked on. Oh, wah.


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> Wow. This is one long slap to the face to Chris. And he saw this by the way. That may have already been stated I couldnt read this whole thing it is too long. But he says he agrees with you guys. And you may be right, but damn. He is just a kid. A teenager, like me. You guys are talking about him like he is some important adult. Just watch his videos, he is a kid having fun. I would bet he gets some crap from kids at school, and too bad made fun of on a forum, with an entire thread basically dedicated to talking about how much he sucks, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't cube or make videos the rest of his life. Give him a break. Imagine if this were you.



I'd probably... not care. I mean, look at it from his perspective, we're not even a forum he *goes* to. He doesn't really have any reason to care since he's not making the videos to pander to us. I don't care what the youtube cubing community thinks of me for the same reason.

As for "just a kid"... Matyas was just 14 and look how much trouble he caused. Cubing is definitely not an activity where you have to be an adult to cause a stir.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Cubing is definitely not an activity where you have to be an adult to cause a stir.


This is especially true considering the fact that most cubers are in fact kids.


----------



## Poke (May 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Cubing is definitely not an activity where you have to be an adult to cause a stir.
> ...


 
Round of applause for Point-Out-The-Obvious-Man!


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

Poke said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...


Haha
w00t!

To make this post not a complete waste:
"Stinky poop."?

jk
I just said the obvious in order to help some...well...people more like jcuber, to put it nicely...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 22, 2009)

He didn't quit...I'm so disappointed in his perseverance in quitting.

P.S. - He makes weird faces. Why are his videos so drawn out? I could have found out about the non-quitting thing in AT THE VERY MOST, a 3 second video (Just "I'm not quitting", I can sub-1 this). The explanation would add at the most 2 minutes.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> *I would bet he gets some crap from kids at school*, and too bad made fun of on a forum, with an entire thread basically dedicated to talking about how much he sucks, I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't cube or make videos the rest of his life. Give him a break. *Imagine if this were you.*



You have no idea about getting hassled at school... My whole life at school was getting hassled. I dealt with it.


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 22, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, but without us liberal nuts, there probably wouldn't be a world.
> ...



Hey, without us we would still be in vietnam and be in a nuclear war with Iran/North Korea.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...


...So you're a master of predicting the false-present? :/


----------



## Poke (May 22, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...


 
Liberal point of view there...


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 22, 2009)

Poke said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



guys guys please no political debate...this'll get ugly..


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

POLITICS!!!


----------



## Poke (May 22, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...


 
I agree... I should not have even said anything.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 22, 2009)

Dene said:


> POLITICS!!!



I OPPOSE THIS OPINION!


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > POLITICS!!!
> ...



REBUTTAL TO YOUR OPPOSITION!


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 22, 2009)

i regret my foray into debate.*restrains self from good, long, rant* this forum should be closed because it is 16 pages long and has nothing to do with monkeydude1313 quitting anymore.


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



DISAGREEMENT WITH THIS STATEMENT AND IMPLICATION THAT YOU MUST BE INCORRECT BECAUSE YOUR POLITICAL VIEWS DIFFER


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > ConnorCuber said:
> ...



UNFAVORABLE COMPARISON OF YOUR INTELLIGENCE TO THAT OF A TRAINED BABOON


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



SUGGESTION THAT YOUR MANNER OF ARGUING IS TYPICAL OF AN ADHERENT OF YOUR POLITICAL PARTY


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



NOTION THAT YOUR POLITICAL PARTY BRAINWASHES ITS FOLLOWERS


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



RACIAL COMMENT THAT CAUSES ME TO GET FIRED FROM MY POLITICAL JOB.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 22, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...



I'm sorry but you seem to be under the impression that the two masterminds/creators of Vietnam weren't John F. Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson (both liberal democrats) and that the man who ended it wasn't Richard Nixon (a moderate republican)

You also seem to be under this crazy idea that the man who went to war with North Korea wasn't Truman, a liberal democrat.

Edit: You also can't forget that the closest that the world has ever come to Nuclear annihilation was under Kennedy.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



REQUEST OF ALL PERSONS WITH OPPOSITIONS OF MY VIEWS BE TERMINATED


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



REFERENCE TO OBSCURE CONSPIRACY THEORY IMPLICATING YOUR POLITICAL PARTY


----------



## Gparker (May 22, 2009)

Buh bye thread, it was a fun ride but it was well worth it.

To help end it:


DEMOCRATS ARE AWSOME!!!!!!!


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Buh bye thread, it was a fun ride but it was well worth it.
> 
> To help end it:
> 
> ...



QUOTATION OF INTERNET MEME INDICATING YOU HAVE NOT TAKEN THE CORRECT COURSE OF ACTION


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Buh bye thread, it was a fun ride but it was well worth it.
> ...



COMPARISON OF SAID QUOTATION TO A RETELLING OF A SERIES OF GREAT ACHIEVEMENTS OR EVENTS DONE BY A HEROIC PERSON OR GROUP


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

The internet's not just a truck that you can dump things on...it's a series of tubes.


----------



## abr71310 (May 22, 2009)

Stachuk, LOVE the George Carlin reference (sp?) XD

As for this guy quitting, who cares, he probably didn't care much for cubing anyway, with something that arbitrary.

If it was someone like BADMEPHISTO, however, I'd have to stab him in the eyes for even CONSIDERING THE THOUGHT. BM = awesome.
This kid = lame.

Why? This kid doesn't have videos detailing the awesomeness of the Fridrich method to such a degree that BM has...

BM = STANDARD.
THIS KID = FAIL.
ROFLROFLROFLROFL.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



DECLARATION OF A LACK OF RECOLLECTION OF THE SAID ACT


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> The internet's not just a truck that you can dump things on...it's a series of tubes.



DESIRE TO CLEAR SAID TUBES OF YOUR EXISTENCE.


----------



## Gparker (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...



COMPARISON OF SAID QUOTATION OF SAID QUOTATION IS TRUE AS A IHAVE TAKEN THE RIGHT COURSE OF ACTION


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 22, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOO
DON'T JAM THE TOOBZ

btw...ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!!!


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

Gparker said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



lies.


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

ANNOUNCEMENT THAT WHILE CAPS LOCK MAY BE CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL IT IS STILL NECESSARY TO STEER


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT THAT WHILE CAPS LOCK MAY BE CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL IT IS STILL NECESSARY TO STEER



ANNOUNCEMENT THAT I DON'T CARE, I DON'T NEED TO STEER TO BE COOL


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT THAT WHILE CAPS LOCK MAY BE CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL IT IS STILL NECESSARY TO STEER



INDICATION THAT ALL PARTIES MAY NOT BE SOBER


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

DEMONSTRATION THAT THIS TOPIC AS A WHOLE IS TOO STUPID FOR WORDS BY APPLICATION OF HAND TO FOREHEAD


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> DEMONSTRATION THAT THIS TOPIC AS A WHOLE IS TOO STUPID FOR WORDS BY APPLICATION OF HAND TO FOREHEAD



DISAGREEMENT WITH DEMONSTRATION, BY VULGAR INSULTING.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > DEMONSTRATION THAT THIS TOPIC AS A WHOLE IS TOO STUPID FOR WORDS BY APPLICATION OF HAND TO FOREHEAD
> ...



DISPLAY OF DIAGRAM INDICATING THAT VULGAR INSULTS DO NOT HELP YOUR ARGUMENT MOST LIKELY TAKEN FROM THE KID AT NOCUSSING.COM


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



ASSERTION OF VARIOUS NOT SO CLEANSED VOCABULARY MOCKING THE FORMER WEB ADDRESS.


----------



## Bryan (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> DEMONSTRATION THAT THIS TOPIC AS A WHOLE IS TOO STUPID FOR WORDS BY APPLICATION OF HAND TO FOREHEAD



REQUESTING A NINE MINUTE AND FORTY SEVEN SECOND VIDEO WITH DEMONSTRATION OF THIS.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

*Wipes tear from eye* Aww you guys are the bestest bestest <3


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

Would I lose respect for mentioning that I spawned the Stefan hoobla(!) in the thread, despite the fact that it is 100% true?

Oh wait, they ended about 7 pages back. Well this thread is going to to CubHeell.

THAT IS NOT A TYPO.


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> DEMONSTRATION THAT THIS TOPIC AS A WHOLE IS TOO STUPID FOR WORDS BY APPLICATION OF HAND TO FOREHEAD



ARTISTIC RENDERING USING CHARACTERS WHICH CAN BE TYPED WITH A STANDARD AMERICAN KEYBOARD OF A WELL-KNOWN CAPTAIN OF THE U.S.S. ENTERPRISE PERFORMING SAID APPLICATION


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Would I lose respect for mentioning that I spawned the Stefan hoobla(!) in the thread, despite the fact that it is 100% true?
> 
> Oh wait, they ended about 7 pages back. Well this thread is going to to CubHeell.
> 
> THAT IS NOT A TYPO.



DECLARATION OF SUSPICION THAT YOUR CLOSING STATEMENT IS A LIE.


----------



## blade740 (May 22, 2009)

My hand. Apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > DEMONSTRATION THAT THIS TOPIC AS A WHOLE IS TOO STUPID FOR WORDS BY APPLICATION OF HAND TO FOREHEAD
> ...



ASSERTION THAT IT IS YOUR ASSIGNED OCCUPATION TO POST "PICTURES OF AFOREMENTIONED GESTURE OR SOMETHING" ON THIS FORUM.


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



REBUTTAL ALONG WITH APPROPRIATE LINKS THAT I HAVE INDEED MADE SEVERAL USEFUL POSTS ON THIS FORUM


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



POINTING OUT OF SEVERAL FLAWS IS SAID POSTS


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



DENIAL OF BOTH THE EXISTENCE OF SAID LINKS AND RELEVANCE OF HYPOTHETICAL POSTS


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 22, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



DECLARATION THAT A TRAGIC EVENT DIDN'T ACTUALLY HAPPEN AND THAT SHEEPLE NEED TO WAKE UP


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Would I lose respect for mentioning that I spawned the Stefan hoobla(!) in the thread, despite the fact that it is 100% true?
> ...



WHILE THE AFOREMENTIONED IS IN FACT NOT LIE, ONESELF SHOWS GRATITUDE FOR NOT EXPRESSING ACCUSATIONS OF THE PREVIOUS STATES IN SAID POST.


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

EVIDENT IS THAT SEVERAL ADORED, PRAISED, AND POPULAR MEMBERS OF THIS FORUM HAVE CONTRIBUTED IN SOME FORM AND/OR FASHION IS PROOF ENOUGH THAT THE CHANCES OF THE LOCKAGE OF THIS THREAD SHOULD BE MINIMIZED.

ME SAY BIG SENTENCE WITH BIG WORDSDOT



blade740 said:


> My hand. Apply directly to the forehead.



IAMWEB HAS THEREFORE LOL'D AT THE COMEDY OF MOCKERY OF REPETITIOUS COMMERICAL.


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2009)

This is getting really stupid. No point to continue a thread that's not contributing anything. 
Thread closed. (If only I'm a mod...)


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

I don't think this thread should have ever existed.
I guess that because we all knew it would be closed after the first several pages, we decided to go out in a bang. No real harm would done on the internet, joking around, right?... We apologize.

NO REGRETS SON RAAHHH.


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

No offense IamWEB but your meta-argumentation needs a lot of work.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> This is getting really stupid. No point to continue a thread that's not contributing anything.
> Thread closed. (If only I'm a mod...)



You know, I can think of far more worthy people to become a mod on this forum than yourself.


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2009)

This thread I started has gotten waaaaay off topic. 



Not what I expected...


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

Dene said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting really stupid. No point to continue a thread that's not contributing anything.
> ...



ACKNOWLEDGMENT THAT SAID OPINION IS INDEED FACTUAL.


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2009)

Dene said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > This is getting really stupid. No point to continue a thread that's not contributing anything.
> ...



Yeah, the mods that already exist. There is no need for more mods on this forum. Just saying this thread should be closed.

Edit:
This is pretty hopeless. Apparently I'm missing out way too much by never bothering to go to: http://strangepuzzle.com/chat.php
Are you guys planning to get rid of the whole off-topic forums?


----------



## James Kobel (May 22, 2009)

IS ELECTED INTO OFFICE EVEN THOUGH I LOST THE POPULAR VOTE. DISAGREES WITH EVERY STATEMENT MADE SO FAR. IMPOSES WILL ON PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW. INSISTS THAT IT'S FOR THEIR OWN GOOD, EVEN THOUGH EVERYONE DISAGREES. BECOMES CAUGHT UP IN NONPOLITICAL SCANDAL BUT OPPOSING PARTY INSISTS THAT IT WILL INDEED REFLECT ON HOW I DO MY JOB. CLAIMS THAT IT WON'T, YET JUST DAYS LATER, IT DOES. RESIGNS FROM OFFICE WITH EVERYONE THINKING I WAS THE WORST PRESIDENT EVER, YET FOR SOME REASON, FUTURE GENERATIONS LOOK AT ME AS A GREAT PRESIDENT.


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> No offense IamWEB but your meta-argumentation needs a lot of work.



I'm sorry, I DON'T PRACTICE MUCH.


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 22, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> IS ELECTED INTO OFFICE EVEN THOUGH I LOST THE POPULAR VOTE. DISAGREES WITH EVERY STATEMENT MADE SO FAR. IMPOSES WILL ON PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW. INSISTS THAT IT'S FOR THEIR OWN GOOD, EVEN THOUGH EVERYONE DISAGREES. BECOMES CAUGHT UP IN NONPOLITICAL SCANDAL BUT OPPOSING PARTY INSISTS THAT IT WILL INDEED REFLECT ON HOW I DO MY JOB. CLAIMS THAT IT WON'T, YET JUST DAYS LATER, IT DOES. RESIGNS FROM OFFICE WITH EVERYONE THINKING I WAS THE WORST PRESIDENT EVER, YET FOR SOME REASON, FUTURE GENERATIONS LOOK AT ME AS A GREAT PRESIDENT.



i like lower case.


----------



## James Kobel (May 22, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > IS ELECTED INTO OFFICE EVEN THOUGH I LOST THE POPULAR VOTE. DISAGREES WITH EVERY STATEMENT MADE SO FAR. IMPOSES WILL ON PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW. INSISTS THAT IT'S FOR THEIR OWN GOOD, EVEN THOUGH EVERYONE DISAGREES. BECOMES CAUGHT UP IN NONPOLITICAL SCANDAL BUT OPPOSING PARTY INSISTS THAT IT WILL INDEED REFLECT ON HOW I DO MY JOB. CLAIMS THAT IT WON'T, YET JUST DAYS LATER, IT DOES. RESIGNS FROM OFFICE WITH EVERYONE THINKING I WAS THE WORST PRESIDENT EVER, YET FOR SOME REASON, FUTURE GENERATIONS LOOK AT ME AS A GREAT PRESIDENT.
> ...



I LIKE CAPS LOCK.


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



I lIKe RanDoM INteRvaLs oF bOTH loWeR CASe anD caPS LOck.


----------



## James Kobel (May 22, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > mcciff2112 said:
> ...



ThoSE ArE Be FOr peOpLE wHo Are be MaD G.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



I like not you.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > DEMONSTRATION THAT THIS TOPIC AS A WHOLE IS TOO STUPID FOR WORDS BY APPLICATION OF HAND TO FOREHEAD
> ...


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

EPIC FACEPALM.


----------



## jcuber (May 22, 2009)

EPIC MISuse of thread.

YEa, I KNow, I Am SWITChing from CAps tO No caPS to SATISfy everyBODY


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

My God...
...


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> EPIC MISuse of thread.
> 
> YEa, I KNow, I Am SWITChing from CAps tO No caPS to SATISfy everyBODY



Using neither would satisfy everybody.

It had to be done.


----------



## jcuber (May 22, 2009)

Someone close this thread because it is getting WAY too out of hand.


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Someone close this thread because it is getting WAY too out of hand.



*Entire head both palms palm*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Someone close this thread because it is getting WAY too out of hand.



Why face is buried in my palm right now
While I'm at it, your signature caused my palm to clasp onto my face


----------



## James Kobel (May 22, 2009)

Wait... I just looked at the title again... and I remembered!!! Chris!!!! Monkeydude!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO WWOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO OMYGOD OMYGODOMYGODOMYGOD OMGx9001 WOOOOOOO


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 22, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Someone close this thread because it is getting WAY too out of hand.



OMG!!! My palm is eating my face forcing me to type with only one hand


----------



## crazyasianskills (May 22, 2009)

This thread certainly got off topic. anyway I wrote that whole thing spontaneously, and I said some pretty stupid things. I think I'm just a little too sympathetic.


----------



## mazei (May 22, 2009)

Ice Cubes!!


----------



## Escher (May 22, 2009)

Did they die?!?


----------



## Faz (May 22, 2009)

Still rambles, but its decent.


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Still rambles, but its decent.



Oh come on. We were doing so well and then you had to ruin it by posting another one of his videos.


----------



## Faz (May 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Still rambles, but its decent.
> ...



 Nya nya.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

Slappity slap. Haha emotions. Someone is still overreacting to a bunch of people being bigfatmeanies


----------



## mazei (May 22, 2009)

Half of wat he said was a repeat of our disscussion...


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

Dene said:


> Slappity slap. Haha emotions. Someone is still overreacting to a bunch of people being bigfatmeanies



You're a bigfatmeanie!


Monkeydude, if you're still reading this... it's not that we all are making a concerted effort to kick you off the internets. It's just that we honestly have nothing better to do than criticize some random guy whose videos get posted. (Well, we really like criticizing people. And writing lots of stuff.) You're not part of the speedsolving cubing community and most of the people criticizing you are not really part of the youtube cubing community, so don't take anything we say too hard.

P.S. You mentioned hearing "Queen Chris" in your video and the only thing I could think that this could refer to was my three-paragraph-long post (#127). That post was not serious or even written by me; in fact I didn't even read it until after it was posted. There's this 'complaint letter' generator, you see, which randomly generates paragraphs of text. I suppose it's the nature of the beast that a good portion of it could be taken as actual criticism. After all, it is extremely vague.

P.P.S. At least you're (now) well-known-enough to get a lot of people commenting  We actually had a topic about this a while ago, where people were talking about how many negative comments Nakajima got, with a couple of people wishing that they too were famous enough to get so many haters. In the future when you look back at this you will be glad that you got 200 comments instead of 2, even if they did turn out to be mostly negative.


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2009)

I am wondering what would be the best cause of action:
1) Close the thread
2) Ban 90% of the people that posted in (the last pages of) this topic
3) Archive everything in this topic so I can blackmail you with the stuff you wrote here
4) Re-open the "the person above/below me" threads so people can waste their time there
5) Arrange girls/guys for all of you so you can spent your time differently
6) Commit suicide. I know it is considered a sin, but compared to everyone that posted here I would still deserve to go to heaven (I just hope they don't have internet there)


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

I'm going for 3), although I don't see many people beiung embarrased by what they posted in this thread... If they would be, why would they have posted it from the start?

Actually, anything AvG does to hurt somebody HURTS.


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I am wondering what would be the best cause of action:
> 1) Close the thread
> 2) Ban 90% of the people that posted in (the last pages of) this topic
> 3) Archive everything in this topic so I can blackmail you with the stuff you wrote here
> ...



I like #2, 3, and 5.  Not #6! unless you want the UWR for cubing while dying? (Ron will not post the dangerous records.)


----------



## mazei (May 22, 2009)

Aren't we all dying slowly already?


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2009)

mazei said:


> Aren't we all dying slowly already?


There is no scientific reason to assume that I am dying slowly. So far I have a record of dying 0 out of 12009 days. That means that I am either very lucky, that I am very unlikely to die, or that I am infact immortal


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> 5) Arrange girls/guys for all of you so you can spent your time differently



I'll take a girl plz.


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> There is no scientific reason to assume that I am dying slowly. So far I have a record of dying 0 out of 12009 days. That means that I am either very lucky, that I am very unlikely to die, or that I am infact immortal



If you've never gotten a PLL skip but you've only solved the cube a few times, is it a reasonable assumption to say that you'll never get a PLL skip ever as you continue solving cubes?



AvGalen said:


> 5) Arrange girls/guys for all of you so you can spent your time differently



Can I request a specific guy?


----------



## blade740 (May 22, 2009)

If you've gotten no PLL skips in 12009 solves, chances are you'll never get one because you use roux


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 22, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Stinky Poop


----------



## bamman1108 (May 22, 2009)

blade740 said:


> If you've gotten no PLL skips in 12009 solves, chances are you'll never get one



Sneaky. If I didn't quote this, I wouldn't have ever seen it.


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2009)

I think this thread should be deleted. I CREATED IT FOR THE RECORD. It has gotten way off topic and has no purpose.



P.S. MONKEYDUDE1313 didn't quit    because of this thread WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## blade740 (May 22, 2009)

Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?


----------



## Jhong253 (May 22, 2009)

Uh... Logan let me remind you that you started the thread that didn't have much purpose from the start.


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?



ummmmm no...


----------



## James Kobel (May 22, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?



No. (10char)


----------



## Jhong253 (May 22, 2009)

Logan said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?
> ...



Then you shouldn't be asking to kill this thread _just_ because you created it.


----------



## qqwref (May 22, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?



yes

>_>

jk, no

Although... if the child's sufficiently young (still in the womb, say) then I think it's okay. Similarly if you make a thread and nobody's responded to it yet it's fine to delete.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 22, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?



COMMENT ABOUT HOW ABORTION KILLS BABIES


----------



## Jhong253 (May 22, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?
> ...



Whoa... a touchy topic... let's nip this in the bud real quick before the potentially intense debate gets sparked off?


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 22, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



But that would be KILLING the possible conversation. It still has a potential life you know.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 22, 2009)

Lets think, what is the fastest way to get this thread closed?

Go to this link to find out! http://www.smouch.net/lol 


If you read this, do not click the link.


----------



## spdcbr (May 22, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Lets think, what is the fastest way to get this thread closed?
> 
> Go to this link to find out! http://www.smouch.net/lol
> 
> ...



DARN ITT!!!!I GOT RICK ROLL'D!!!!!!


----------



## nitrocan (May 22, 2009)

You want to close a thread?
Just talk about how you want to have fun with little girls, you might get banned too though.


----------



## Dene (May 22, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?
> ...



THOROUGHLY THOUGHT OUT ARGUMENT CLAIMING THAT A FOETUS IS NOT A HUMAN AND CAN BE ABORTED IF NECESSARY.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 22, 2009)

Dene said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



REPETITIVE USE OF THE ARGUMENT THAT A FETUS HAS FINGERNAILS


----------



## shelley (May 22, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



ACCUSATION OF QUOTED ARGUMENT AS BEING AN APPEAL TO EMOTION


----------



## JTW2007 (May 22, 2009)

CAPS LOCK However, in all seriousness, this thread should be closed. Forever. For sure.


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2009)

THREAD FAIL.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 22, 2009)

AGREEMENT.


----------



## Logan (May 22, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



ok... apparently you guys like this terrible and randomly stupid thread.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 22, 2009)

Logan said:


> Jhong253 said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



NOU


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

what do you mean by NOU?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> what do you mean by NOU?



My guess=No. Phonetics FTW!


----------



## Siraj A. (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> what do you mean by NOU?


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

WOW. I'm stupid. I just realized FTW is WTF backwards...


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

That's not exactly relevant...


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean by NOU?



wait I still don't get it.


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> That's not exactly relevant...



Is anything on this thread relevant? lol


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> That's not exactly relevant...



Is anything in this thread relevant anymore?


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

You're not supposed to...


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> You're not supposed to...



Not supposed to what?


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > That's not exactly relevant...
> ...



But he attempted relevance, and failed to do so, therefore the pointing out of such was necessary in the hopes that it would steer him to the correct interpretation.

NO CAPS USED EITHER.

EDIT: ****


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> You want to close a thread?
> Just talk about how you want to have fun with little girls, you might get banned too though.








PS: This is not my song and does not necessarily reflect my personal views


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2009)

Hmm... I was wrong. Phonetics FTL!


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > You're not supposed to...
> ...



Not supposed to get it.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

not supposed to what?


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

Wasn't this just asked?
And then answered.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 23, 2009)

WTF logan. Are you intentionally posting the same thing as me to confuse me?

I posted it before I refreshed and saw logan posted the same thing. Sorry.


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

Because he's psychic and predict your posts before you post, and then posts them himself, to confuse you.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 23, 2009)

Needs less idiots?


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

FEAR THE PSYCHIC CUBER FEAR ME FEEEAAAARRRR... FAIL


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2009)

Siraj A. said:


> Needs less idiots?



That's not this thread, that's just the world in general.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Siraj A. said:
> 
> 
> > Needs less idiots?
> ...



agreed haha.


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj A. said:
> ...



YEP... Wait I am one.... CRAP


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2009)

Maybe it is just this thread!


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

*tear* don't m-make f-f-fun of me!!  *tear*


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> *tear* don't m-make f-f-fun of me!!  *tear*



OBJECTION!: Improper use of RL verbals on internet forum.


----------



## blade740 (May 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > *tear* don't m-make f-f-fun of me!!  *tear*
> ...



Overruled you still fail at meta-argument.


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

blade740 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



Custody of thread goes to Logan!!!

blade740 slams mallet

Crowd/Jury goes wild

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-END


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 23, 2009)

Who is monkeydude1313


----------



## fanwuq (May 23, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?



I actually had that conversation with my parents a while ago. I told them That they never keep their promise when they are angry, LOL. 

On topic:
I don't believe that he actually use over 1 hour per day to make his videos. They aren't that high quality. At least edit out the stuttering.
However, I do feel a bit of regret for making him sad. 

I guess non-cubists are right. We are pathetic idiots without lives:


qqwref said:


> it's not that we all are making a concerted effort to kick you off the internets. It's just that we honestly have nothing better to do than criticize some random guy whose videos get posted. (Well, we really like criticizing people. And writing lots of stuff.)


I'm going to find something better to do.
I've reached the point of diminishing returns for speedsolving, time for more FMC and non-cube related activities...


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 23, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think your parents should be able to kill you, just because they created you?
> ...


IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## mazei (May 23, 2009)

Star Trek!!

A lil more on topic..I guess there isnt anything on topic anymore...


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



OBJECTION!


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...









(How is this thread still open.)


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

Niether blade nor logan are certified judes, and not good at being fake ones either.
Logan cannot give himself custody, nor diseveres custody. This thread's mine!!!

So who thinks that monkeyhead is still checking this thread?

Yes, I said monkeyhead not to insult him, but because the 'word' popped into my head just before typing 'monkeydude'. Yeah.


----------



## Gparker (May 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Niether blade nor logan are certified judes, and not good at being fake ones either.
> Logan cannot give himself custody, nor diseveres custody. This thread's mine!!!
> 
> So who thinks that monkeyhead is still checking this thread?
> ...



Whoever said his videos are bad quality, lol. His vids are HD. But yes he should edit out pauses and things.



@IamWEB: LOLLOLOLOLOLOLLOOLOLLLOLOLOLOLOOLOOLOL


----------



## Poke (May 23, 2009)

Gparker said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Niether blade nor logan are certified judes, and not good at being fake ones either.
> ...


 
FAILURE TO CREATE A PLETHERA OF EMOTICONS!


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 23, 2009)

GParker..."bad quality" in this case way not dealing with the number of pixels in this case. People were saying that he just made bad videos, i.e. "rambling."


----------



## Gparker (May 23, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> GParker..."bad quality" in this case way not dealing with the number of pixels in this case. People were saying that he just made bad videos, i.e. "rambling."



Oh, thank you 

I would probably agree with that 70%. Not ALL of his videos are bad. Just some of them.


----------



## spdcbr (May 23, 2009)

Would someone still come by to check this? That's pretty stupid, if it's offensive, who would dare to click the mouse? <Except for me>


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Niether blade nor logan are certified judes, and not good at being fake ones either.



Ich bin ein Jude.

>_>


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

How do I stop this thread from appearing on the new posts homepage thing? ITS REALLY ANNOYING!!!!!


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> How do I stop this thread from appearing on the new posts homepage thing? ITS REALLY ANNOYING!!!!!



It's because it's so popular.


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...



No objections it is final. lol


----------



## James Kobel (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



OBJECTION!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



COMBO-BREAKER: This is annoying.


----------



## IamWEB (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > How do I stop this thread from appearing on the new posts homepage thing? ITS REALLY ANNOYING!!!!!
> ...



*Failure to answer question.*

Unless it's CAPS LOCK FRIDAY (an it has not been for a LONG time ),* bold* > CAPS


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 23, 2009)

Dene said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > So that's all, fine members of Speedsolving. Move on with your lives and forget about him. Proceed with your regularly scheduled cubing/forum posting/self-immolation.
> ...



YAAAAY!!!! Hey what the!!?:confused:


----------



## AvGalen (May 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > There is no scientific reason to assume that I am dying slowly. So far I have a record of dying 0 out of *12009* days. That means that I am either very lucky, that I am very unlikely to die, or that I am infact immortal
> ...


This is by far the most ingenious way I was ever told I look younger than I am. It took me a couple of reads to figure out the hidden compliment



Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > 5) Arrange girls/guys for all of you so you can spent your time differently
> ...


Ohoh, overpromising can cause problems


shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > 5) Arrange girls/guys for all of you so you can spent your time differently
> ...


Problem solved?


----------



## Dene (May 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



:'(


----------



## Cride5 (May 23, 2009)

This thread is like a swingin clinger, it just won't drop


----------



## JTW2007 (May 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> * bold* > CAPS



_Italics >_ *bold.*


----------



## Nukoca (May 23, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > * bold* > CAPS
> ...



Big > _Italics_


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

I can't believe this thread won't DIE!!!

This is ridiculous.


*STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB* *STAB*


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 23, 2009)

best thread ever.


----------



## Poke (May 23, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...


 
CAPS>Big Oh yeah... loop!


----------



## Nukoca (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> I can't believe this thread won't DIE!!!
> 
> This is ridiculous.
> 
> ...



The extra stabs don't count unless you type them all out, because C+P doesn't work.


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe this thread won't DIE!!!
> ...



I used CTRL+V 


stab stab stab stab stab stba stab stab stab stab stab stab stab stab stab stav stab stab stab stab stab stabstab stab stab

i made those mistakes on purpose to show that I meant it. 




*Update:*

ha ha I guess my stabs killed it. No posts in 2 hours. Yay my thread containing pointless hate against me is over. 

*BIG sigh*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 23, 2009)

Logan said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



I wonder why it's not dying. Apparently the stabbing isn't making it die any faster, nor is the fact that you continue to post on it. Curious.


----------



## qqwref (May 23, 2009)

Curiouser and curiouser.

Hint: You cannot kill that which has no life.


----------



## Logan (May 23, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it was dead before you posted. STOP HEALING THE THREAD! lol 

i love this


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

*BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS* *BIG BOLD CAPS*


----------



## ThatGuy (May 23, 2009)

HMMMMM. someone's probably going to get pissed at me for this.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 23, 2009)

How dare you defile such an important thread. Much importantness has been posted here. Shame.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 24, 2009)

:/ (all your base are belong to us)


----------



## ThatGuy (May 24, 2009)

I Am in your base, killing your n00bz.


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2009)

Posting bold and big text doesn't make you cool, it just makes you an attention whore :| There's a reason cool people post in caps.


----------



## Odin (May 24, 2009)

Rule 25 at work.



qqwref said:


> Posting bold and big text doesn't make you cool, it just makes you an attention whore :| There's a reason cool people post in caps.



*I prefer "attention tramp". *


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 24, 2009)

Odin said:


> Rule 25 at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But then you would just be sugar coating "Complete attention whore"


----------



## Odin (May 24, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Rule 25 at work.
> ...



*Whats wrong with liking things with sugar?*


----------



## Logan (May 24, 2009)

I'm ~90% sure this thread will never die.

It's gunna be the thread for spam, retards, and "sugar-coated attention whores/tramps".


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 24, 2009)

I'm mildly confused by your use of the words "gunna be". I would argue it has already reached this glamorous status, while the future tense traditionally implies that it has not as of yet.


----------



## Vulosity (May 24, 2009)

Last time I checked, this thread was closed by Dan. Why did he re-open it to posting again?


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 24, 2009)

Cuz it's a fun thread.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 24, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITS OPEN AGAIN. WHY?????????????


----------



## Logan (May 24, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Last time I checked, this thread was closed by Dan. Why did he re-open it to posting again?





ThatGuy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ITS OPEN AGAIN. WHY?????????????



Because i thanked him on puzzle chat for closing it.... He hates me.


----------



## Poke (May 24, 2009)

Time to Respamify!!!

I love this thread.


----------



## AvGalen (May 24, 2009)

Dene said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Don't be sad Dene, there is still hope that shelley responds favorably to you being her specificaly requested guy




AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...


----------



## IamWEB (May 24, 2009)

This might just ganer enough posts to beat the word association.. I wanted to be the maker of that thread.

Congratulations Logan, you may have just jump-started your li- I mean career.



Psyche


----------



## Dene (May 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



HAHA! Oh don't get my hopes up Mr. van Galen  . I just had to say goodbye to Shelley (and everyone else) for the last time in (probably) a very long time  .


----------



## beingforitself (May 24, 2009)

shelley said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



INSERTION OF BIBLE QUOTE; MEANINGLESS BLATHER.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 24, 2009)

stop!!! we all have to remember what we're really here for... We've

"gotta catch 'em all, POKEMON"

These are the ones I have so far:
























Now we all know our purpose, we can finally close this thread


----------



## shelley (May 24, 2009)

beingforitself said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



CONDESCENDING DISMISSAL OF BLATHER AS IRRELEVANT TO DISCUSSION


----------

